# cannondale sizing compared to bianchi



## kaneda33 (Aug 23, 2007)

anyone have any insite on this?
i was told that bianchi sizes their frames oddly and that with most any other companys you wanna subtract 2-3cm in comparison

ive been riding an older bianchi talladega 61cm and for the most part it has worked really well for me, a little unwanted back pain for rides over 20 miles but i have a messed up back to begin with.

so my question is: would a cannondale six13 size 58cm be the best choice for me?

i should also add that im 6'1" with and inseam of 88cm(yeah i have really long legs and arms or a short torso... however you wanna look at it)

let me know what you guys think

while im at it, i should ask what other companys are known to size like bianchi


----------



## kaneda33 (Aug 23, 2007)

actually i have a pic from my nyc ride that shows almost full extension on my right leg

thanks guys


----------



## y tin (Nov 4, 2005)

I ride both bianchis & a six 13. I'm 6'0" and 780mm from the centre of the BB to the top of the saddle. I'm usually about 600mm from the tip of the saddle to the centre of the bars. I like to be stretched out!
The six 13 in the attached pic is 58cm. I also use a 57cm bianchi TT frame and I've got a 57cm EV4. I also use a bianchi pista concept in a 59cm size which is fine too.
Hope this helps.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Kaneda:

I ride a 52-cm Cannondale Six13 and a 53-cm Bianchi Giro. So I don't think there's any rule of thumb, just depends on the particular rider.

By the way, in that picture, that's the MS100 that starts in downtown Manhattan and goes all the way up to Congers, New York, back through to New Jersey then over the GW bridge? I've done that ride two years in a row and that is a TUFF century -- not easy, but a great, challenging course.


----------

